# Amplificador 90W con trans. 2n3055



## boris guillen (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola !! 
bueno... tengo un amplificador el cual trabaja con 2 ,2n3055
lo arme y todo tal como viene en el manual 
la fuente es de 40 simetricos  bien filtrados (el circuito me pide 42 ) 
mi problema es que cuando lo encendi el cable que se conecta con el tip31A se fundio y se calentaron las resistencias r14 ,r15 (mas abajo esta el diagrama)
y los transistores ,quite los 2n3055 y no se calento nada repuse el cable al tip31A y se quemo el tip32A .
hice todo lo que explica en el manual revise todo muchas veces pero nada ya no quiero fundir nada por que aqui me cuestan bastante esos transistores :enfadado: 

Necesito vuestra ayuda! muchas gracias!

Aqui les dejo el diagrama :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2011)

A medir todos los transistores y resistencias y volver a armar , además agregale un capacitor de 100 pF (CORREGIDO  ) entre base y colector del Q5 TIP31 y del Q6 TIP32.

Puede ser que esté oscilando y se cocina a fuego rápido 

Saludos !

EDITO : los capacitores deben ser de 100 pF o 150 pF y en el peor de los casos 47 nF.


----------



## boris guillen (Nov 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias dosmetros ! 
pero lo que me inquieta esque vive estos circuitos armados y funcionando tal como yo lo tengo Sin averle cambiado nada! :O 
bueno agregare esos capacitores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2011)

Podés probar a ver si te está oscilando y después ves como lo corregís.

¿ Estás usando el impreso propuesto por el fabricante o lo diseñaste vos ?


----------



## zopilote (Nov 11, 2011)

Siempre cabe la posibilidad de que hayas soldado todo sin siquiera comprobar si los pinout de todos los transistores estan correctos, y de que los del diferencial esten apareados, sino causaran lo que te sucedio.
 El kit es bien conocido y de funcionar esta comprobado, tambien esta publicado en la web.


----------



## boris guillen (Nov 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés probar a ver si te está oscilando y después ves como lo corregís.
> 
> ¿ Estás usando el impreso propuesto por el fabricante o lo diseñaste vos ?



si es el impreso del fabricante



zopilote dijo:


> Siempre cabe la posibilidad de que hayas soldado todo sin siquiera comprobar si los pinout de todos los transistores estan correctos, y de que los del diferencial esten apareados, sino causaran lo que te sucedio.
> El kit es bien conocido y de funcionar esta comprobado, tambien esta publicado en la web.


SOLDE bien los transistores 
siguiendo lo que en la placa esta  busque los datashet de todos los transistores para saber exactamente donde esta el E C B 
pinout¿ del diferencial? disculpa esque no manejo mucho esos terminos ^^ 
gracias por responder... alguna otra sugerencia?


----------



## CYCA (Nov 12, 2011)

hola compañero ,quisiera saber si es que verificastes las conexiones del Q3 bc548 ,por que siempre he visto que es en esa parte donde fallan al armar este kit de amplificador.


----------



## boris guillen (Nov 12, 2011)

CYCA dijo:


> hola compañero ,quisiera saber si es que verificastes las conexiones del Q3 bc548 ,por que siempre he visto que es en esa parte donde fallan al armar este kit de amplificador.



Si lo revise...........................


----------

